# ROLLERZ ONLY Member R.I.P.



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Jesse Prado's Daughter, a victim of cowardly act had passed away...R.I.P.

WE LOVE YOU LIL MAMA.

And to Prado's Family Be strong and have Faith in God. She's in Heaven now...no pain, no problems, no haters...away from Harm.

Let's Pray for our Lil Angel.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

Toddler shot in Arlington drive-by dies

04:07 PM CDT on Friday, October 27, 2006

From Staff Reports


Charges against three Arlington residents in connection with the May shooting of a toddler may be upgraded after the girl died Friday, police said. 


LAWRENCE JENKINS / Special to DMN 
Daisy Prado, 2, and her brother Armando Jr., 1, were shot during a drive-by shooting at their home in May. Daisy Prado, 2, suffered brain injuries May 5 when a shot shattered a window in her home and entered her left ear as she slept in the same bed with her brother, sister and pregnant mother. 

Daisy died Friday just before 1 p.m. at Cook Children’s Medical Center in Fort Worth, Arlington police Lt. Blake Miller said. An autopsy would be conducted over the weekend, the Tarrant County medical examiner's office said. 

Her brother, 1-year-old Jesus Armando Prado Jr., suffered a gunshot wound to his arm in the shooting. Their mother, Christina Arredondo, 20, and 3-year-old sister Alexis weren't injured. 

Two men and a woman from the family’s East Arlington neighborhood were arrested soon after the shooting. Henry Noel Gabrillo, 24, Pedro Ariel Lucio, 24, and Ely Adrianna Almendariz, 20, have been held in the Tarrant County Jail, each on two charges of serious bodily injury to a child, which is a first degree felony. 

Arlington homicide detectives were in contact Friday with the Tarrant County District Attorney's office about changing one of the charges to capital murder since Daisy was under the age of 6, Lt. Miller said. 

Police said the children's father, Jesus "Jesse" Prado, got into an argument with the three suspects Friday night at the DMX nightclub in Dallas. His relatives said that someone at the club threatened to harm his family but that Mr. Prado didn't believe the threat.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Rest in Peace Daisy ... our prayers are with Jesse and his family ... our sincerest condolences from Rollerz Only Houston ... Jesse, please let us know if you need anything or if there is anything we can do ...


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)

:angel: OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO THE FAMILY :angel: 
:tears: OUR STRENGTH COMES FROM OUR FAITH IN THE LORD :tears:


----------



## Goodtimeslife1941 (Aug 7, 2006)

Much Prayers to the family ......so sorry for ur loss


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

RIP :angel:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 27 2006, 03:21 PM~6457886
> *RIP :angel:
> *


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

damn, RIP :angel:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

:angel: R.I.P OUR PRAYERS GOES OUT TO DA FAMILIA FROM SYMPLE CREATIONS CAR CLUB & N.I.L.A


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

damn sorry about your lost . r.i.p :angel:


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

sad, sad news, my prayers go out to the family and all the peeps who know her it is hard on every1 when a child especially passes. Have faith and look forward to seeing her again when the time comes. Again I wish you all support from all LIL regardless of affiliations... :tears: :angel: :tears:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Many prayers for you and your family......that is something no one should go through.


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

My sincere condolences to you and your immediate family brother...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

R.I.P :angel:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

r.i.p :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

:angel: :angel: i know this isnt the time to hear this jesse but she is in a better place,may justice be served on those sorry ass bastard's


----------



## 1DOWNMEMBER (Oct 26, 2006)

OUR DEEPEST SYMPATHY AND CONDOLENCES GO OUT TO THE FAMILY... I BELIEVE WE ALL HAVE OR WILL IN OUR LIFETIMES LOSE A LOVED ONE, AND ALL WE CAN DO IS PRAY FOR THEM AND KNOW THAT THEY ARE IN A BETTER PLACE. FOR US THAT ARE LEFT BEHIND, AS BEST AS WE CAN HAVE TO BE STRONG AND KEEP THEM ALIVE IN OUR HEARTS AND THOUGHTS UNTILL WE MEET AGAIN........AGAIN FROM ALL OF US STYLISTICS C.C. "MAY SHE REST IN PEACE" :angel: :tears:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Damn  ..........R.I.P :angel:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

That's very sad :tears: She's in a better place now. :angel:

Our prayers are with you and your family Jesse.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

rip


----------



## Lowlow76 (Oct 31, 2001)

RIP  Shes in a better place now


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

*R.I.P.*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

On behalf of DISTINGUISHED C.C. and my self.I am so sorry to hear about your lost.It breaks my heart to hear this.RIP and i will pray for her.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

I remember reading about this when it first happened.  My thoughts are with the family of this little girl.


----------



## xNaTuRalxHiGhx59 (Nov 17, 2002)

sorry to hear about your daughter bro... my prayers go out to you and your family... HIGHTOWER


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Oct 27 2006, 01:10 PM~6457834
> *Jesse Prado's Daughter, a victim of cowardly act  had passed away...R.I.P.
> 
> WE LOVE YOU LIL MAMA.
> ...


GOD BLESS HIM AND HIS FAMILY!


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

R.I.P SWEETIE FROM L.F.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Oct 27 2006, 02:32 PM~6458327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


god bless the family shes with our lord now


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

RIP 

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Oct 27 2006, 02:32 PM~6458327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*RIP & GOD BLESS JESS & FAMILY*


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

:angel: Our sincerest condolences from stylistics c.c.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

R.I.P. lil mama my heart goes out to you jesse if there is anything that i can do to help hit me up much love to you and your family


----------



## VEGASPHIL (Jun 7, 2005)

Wow, sorry to hear that...my condolences to you and your family brother!


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

so sad, my condolences to her family..


  :angel: :angel:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

Sorry to hear bro may she R.I.P
Our prayers are with you and your family Jesse


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

R.I.P. we send our condolences from LuxuriouS C.C..


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:angel: R.I.P Daisy ..... Prayers go out to her and the family .... Condolences from Bay Area Bosses C.C. :angel:


----------



## latinwarrior13 (Apr 13, 2004)

impressions c.c. sends there condolonces may she r.i.p


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2006)

RIP ...


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

r.i.p... :angel:


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

Thats Some BullShit  That Shit Makes Me So Mad.

R.I.P. Little Angel :angel:


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

MAY SHE REST IN PEACE AND MUCH LOVE OUT TO OUR BROTHER..


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

damn... sad event... I wish the family lots of peace, its a sad thing for a child to get killed at such a young age. My condolesence go out to the family. May god bless your family and have your beautiful daughter as an angel up in heaven.


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

:angel: My thoughts & prayers are with you.


----------



## RollerzUnderground (Jan 20, 2005)

My prayers go out to the family!


----------



## realvegasrider (Sep 5, 2006)

ON BEHAVE OF REAL 4 LIFE CC ME AND THE CLUB ARE VERY SORRY FOR UR LOST AND ANYTHING U GUYS NEED JUST LET US KNOW WERE PRAYING FOR THE FAMILY :angel:


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

Prayers & my condolences to the Family....


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

R.I.P :angel:


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:angel: :angel: :angel: R.I.P. Brother you know we are just a Phone call away.


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

R.I.P :angel:


----------



## cadyillac (Jul 9, 2006)

R.I.P....my prayers go out to the family,thats some bullshit im a father so thats sad to here that a toddler died because of some cowards :angry:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

May that little angel rest in peace...That is one fucked up story...


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

rest in peace.


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

rip :tears: :angel: and i hope them bastards get what they deserve :angry:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

SORRY TO HERE ABOUT YOUR DAUGHTER,MY PRAYERS ARE WITH YOUR FAMILY.

R.I.P LITTLE ANGEL :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

GOD BLESS YOU AND YOUR FAMILY. FROM ALL IN OUTTA CONTROL C.C SAGINAW MICHIGAN. :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

RIP angel :angel:


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

sorry for your loss, may she rest in peace


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

:tears: I'm so sorry to hear that. :tears: 
My prayers go out to the fam.


----------



## low4lifecc34 (Sep 20, 2006)

sorry for your loss u will be in our prayers from LOW 4 LIFE CC


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

I AM SO SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS JESSIE, SUCH A SAD THING............SPEACHLESS.


SHE WILL BE IN OUR FAMILIES PRAYERS.


----------



## Incognito (Sep 6, 2005)

_I can only imagine what the Prado family is going thru. to loose a son or a daughter will just tear my heart out. :tears: :angel: our prayers are with the Prado family. :angel: _


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

Much Prayers to the family FROM SA ROLLERZ


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

Jesse - I can't even imagine the pain you and your family are going through right now. Stay strong homie - our prayers are with you


----------



## CUBE RO (Sep 11, 2006)

R.I.P :angel: OUR PRAYER GO OUT TO YOUR FAMILY ROLLERZ FAMILY.(SOCORRO CHAPTER). GOD BLESS AND BE STRONG. AND SORRY ABOUT YOUR LOSS.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

My prayers go out to your family & your "LIL ANGEL" :angel: ,may she Rest In Peace :tears:...


----------



## $montana505$ (Aug 27, 2006)

SORRY BROTHA :angel:


----------



## on24z (Oct 5, 2006)

Sorry for your Loss :angel:


----------



## Mrs.Goodtimes cc (Sep 15, 2006)

on behalf of goodtimes car club. Our Prayers and condolences to the family.


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

VERY SORRY TO HEAR THIS TERRIBLE NEWS , I COULD NOT EVEN IMAGINE
WHAT TO SAY TO COMFORT YOU . SHE WILL B IN MY FAMILY'S PRAYERS . 
GIVE US A CALL IF YOU NEED ANYTHING MY BROTHER .


.................................................................................ROLLERZ ONLY 
..................................................................................L.A. CHAPTER
......................................................................................ANGELO .


----------



## WildChild (Feb 5, 2002)

Sorry to hear Jesse,

Keep your head up. I know what ever we say here isn't bringing her back, but stay strong for your other baby's as they are really going to need you. 

Our prayers go out to you and your family

Saul Vargas
Wild Child
Lifestyle CC


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

may she rest in peace it was not to long ago that me and my girl went to the car show that u guys had for her i know the feeling your going tru will keep your family in our prayers


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

rest in peace lil ma :angel: 

our thoughts are with the family...OURLIFE C.C.


----------



## $RO4LIFE$ (Jun 10, 2006)

OUR PRAYERZ ARE WITH YOU BROTHER. 

WE HAVE LOST A LITTLE SISTER AND A PIECE OF OUR FAMILY.

WE WILL ALWAYZ HAVE A PLACE IN OUR HEARTZ FOR YOUR HITA. :angel: :angel: 

IF YOU NEED ANYTHING AT ALL WE ARE THERE FOR YOU IN GOOD TIMEZ AND BAD

ROLLERZ ONLY SOCORRO CHAPTER

JOHNNY BACA AND FELLOW BROTHERZ


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

What a truly despicable act. Rest in peace lil angel.


----------



## IMP65 (Nov 6, 2003)

Rest In Peace. She's an angel up in Heaven in a better place.


----------



## snl47 (Oct 15, 2002)

Sorry to hear about your loss Jesse. Daisy is in a better place.

Jesse asked me to post these pics of Daisy

RIP Daisy, 






























Ricardo


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

sorry for your loss jesse.


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

sorry to hear about the loss, i got a little princess 2 years old i dont even wanna think if i were in his shoes, just stay strong and my prayers are with ur family :angel:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

RIP little angel :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Sorry about the loss brother. RIP


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

She's in a better place watching over all of us. 

Condolences to your familia.

:angel:


----------



## Precious Moments (Nov 14, 2003)

My prayers go out to you Jesse and your Family, may God bring you comfort, and your lil Angel is with God. :angel:


----------



## rollerz76 (Apr 10, 2006)




----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

:angel: :angel: :angel: R.I.P :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

ALTHOUGH SHE IS GONE HER MEMORY WILL LIVE ON... FOREVER...
OUR THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS GO OUT TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY :angel:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

My God rest her young soul. :angel: 
My condolences to your family.

Albert


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

You and your family are in our Prayers!


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear what happened. It sucks that stuff like this can happen in our world. :angel: I hope the rest of the family is doing alright. RIP


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

RIP TO BABY DAISY,GOD WILL BLESS HER NOW., AS THE ****** IN TDC WILL BLESS THE HOES WHO DID IT..
BEST OF WISHES FROM 
LATIN CARTEL


----------



## Raza_Unida (Sep 7, 2006)

R.I.P. and may God rest her soul...


----------



## $TUBS$ROLLERZ4LIFE (Sep 18, 2006)

R.I.P BABY DAISY MY CONDOLENCES GO OUT TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY FROM SOCORRO CHAPTER


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

sorry to hear about the tragedy....my prayers are with you and your family threw this loss of yours.....keep your head up :angel:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

Rest in Peace you little angel!!!! :angel:


----------



## 64rudy (Jun 29, 2004)

:angel: r.i.p.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

On behalf of TECHNIQUES members World Wide. Our prayers are with you and your family at this time. :tears: :tears: :angel:


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2006)

This is the worst thing in the world to think about, God Bless her and her family.

I dont really know what else to say except this is very sad and it hurts to read about this even when you dont know the family involved.


----------



## ITS ALL A DREAM (Jul 10, 2005)

R.I.P DAISY
 LITTLE DAISY

COULDNT FIGURE OUT HOW TO UPLOAD THE PICTURE


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Man i hate to see this! I couldnt even imagine what he and his loved ones are going thru! My prayers will go out for you and yours bro! Keep your head up! R.I.P little one, you are in gods hands now! :angel: :tears:


----------



## snl47 (Oct 15, 2002)

Jesse would like to invite everyone to the viewing for Daisy on Monday October 30th, from 6pm-8pm. A rosary will follow, starting at 8pm at Bean-Massey Burge Funeral Home:

Bean- Massey Burge Funeral Home
733 Dalworth St
Grand Prairie, TX 75050
972-263-7200


Funeral Services will be Tuesday at 12pm at St Matthews Catholic Church.

St Matthew Catholic Church
2021 New York Avenue
Arlington, TX 76010


Anyone that would like to make a contribution for funeral expenses, please contact Jesse 817-705-4841. Jesse appreciates all the thoughts and prayers.


Thank you,

Ricardo


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

R.I.P.


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

RIP


----------



## Deep West (Jan 30, 2006)

In my prayers :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## showtime 77 (Jan 9, 2005)

:angel: SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR LOSS BROTHER. :angel:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

:tears: :angel: R.I.P :tears: :angel:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

R.I.P :tears:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Oct 28 2006, 02:05 PM~6463211
> *Man i hate to see this! I couldnt even imagine what he and his loved ones are going thru!  My prayers will go out for you and yours bro! Keep your head up!  R.I.P little one, you are in gods hands now! :angel:  :tears:
> *


x2 bro...such a sensless loss :angry: R.I.P lil one :angel:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

rip lil one :tears:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

that sucks to see innocent children get mixed in with things. prayers go out to the family. may she RIP


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR LOSS OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO THE FAMILY :angel:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Sorry about your lost R.I.P :angel:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

it sucks when our kids are in the mix.even though we are teach'n them whats right from wrong. we alway's have our trevalation.spell check.i see it as like GOD WANTS OUR KIDS TO BE IN A BETTER PLACE THEN WE ARE AT.SHIT I CAN'T IMAGINE WHAT YOUR GOING THREW DAWG BUT JUST BELIVE IN HIM THAT SHE IS IN A BETTER PLACE AND HE WILL TAKE CARE OF HER TILL YOU GET THERE


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

no words can express what one feels for any loss. My family will keep you in our prayers.....RIP Daisy...


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Oct 29 2006, 01:16 AM~6465468
> *no words can express what one feels for any loss.  My family will keep you in our prayers.....RIP Daisy...
> *


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ITS ALL A DREAM_@Oct 28 2006, 03:57 PM~6463177
> *R.I.P  DAISY
> 
> 
> ...


Here you go.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 29 2006, 01:39 AM~6465512
> *Here you go.
> *


ON THE REAL I HAVE REAL TEARS ROLLING DOWN MY FAT CHEACKS


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

May God be with the family that is not right and I feel for them deeply and I will pray that they get through this tough time with their heads held high.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE JESSE


----------



## snl47 (Oct 15, 2002)

Jesse would like everyone to know the funeral home opens at 8am tomorrow and everyone is welcome.

Bean- Massey Burge Funeral Home
733 Dalworth St
Grand Prairie, TX 75050
972-263-7200


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Oct 27 2006, 11:37 PM~6460962
> *RIP little angel :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


rip little one my best to the family :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

OURLIFE C C SEND OUR PRAYERS....... sorry for your loss..........


----------



## GPC CADDY (Aug 2, 2006)

I don't know you or your family but i am deeply sorry for your loss she is a beautiful little girl may she rest in peace.


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

Itz a real shame how people can do senseless acts for stupid reasonz without realizing how bad they can hurt someone.Itz alwayz the so innocent that pay the price for otherz foolish actz.May she rest in peace,we all kno she is in a better place,a better place than this cruel world we live in....My heart and deepest condolences go out to you Jesse and The Prado Family.....REST IN PEACE LiL DAISY PRADO.....we gained an angel and she will be missed :tears: :tears: :angel: :tears:


----------



## PHANTOM (Oct 15, 2006)

Sorry about your loss homie!May she rest in peace :angel:


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

very sorry to hear that, stay strong  rip :angel:


----------



## belindarios (Oct 30, 2006)

JESSE AND FAMILY ARE PRAYERS ARE WITH YOU AND YOUR FAMILY,,,,''JOE AND BELINDA/// ROLLERZ ONLY MAY SHE RIP :


----------



## azroller (Feb 25, 2004)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel: :angel: rip


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

R.I.P Daisy.

As much as I would want to look for revenge I read that he has a little boy as well. I am very sorry for your loss brother, be strong for the rest of the familia homie. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

sorry to hear this bro 
my condolence to you and all your family and may god bless you. 

damn cowards that did this 
how the fuck can someone just shoot in a house without knowing who the hell is in there. 
i hope these fuckers pay for what they did and get whats coming to them. 
im sorry for your loss bro and i know these words aint going to bring her back but you have to be strong.


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

X2 :tears:


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Oct 31 2006, 03:07 AM~6477727
> *sorry to hear this bro
> my condolence to you and all your family and may god bless you.
> 
> ...


 :angry: this is the worst thing it could happen to a family,,to loose an angel like daisy,,,let this levas pay for this


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

rip ma


----------



## fleetwoodmack (Apr 29, 2004)

sorry for your loss, stay strong :tears:


----------



## tempt_f8 (Nov 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Oct 27 2006, 01:17 PM~6457859
> *Rest in Peace Daisy ... our prayers are with Jesse and his family ... our sincerest condolences from Rollerz Only Houston ... Jesse, please let us know if you need anything or if there is anything we can do ...
> *



:angel: Sorry for your loss, like Dena said, whatever you need, we're here.


----------



## man13 (Sep 18, 2005)

god bless you.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

*ROLLERZ ONLY HOUSTON CHAPTER WILL BE ACCEPTING DONATIONS FOR DAISY PRADO'S FAMILY AT THE MAGNIFICOS SHOW ON SUNDAY, NOVEMBER 5, 2006. 

ANYONE WHO IS INTERESTED IN HELPING THE PRADO'S WITH DAISY'S FUNERAL COSTS, PLEASE FEEL FREE TO STOP BY THE ROLLERZ ONLY LINE UP AT THE SHOW.

ALL DONATIONS ARE GREATLY APPRECIATED.*


----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)

:angel: nothing gets to me more than a child getting took before their time..I'm very sorry for your lose..


----------



## sunsetstrip67 (Jun 8, 2006)

Our prayers are with you and your family. On behalf of the LIFESTYLE family


----------



## Phatpat (Mar 15, 2006)

SO SORRY FOR YOU LOST, SHE IS DEFINATELY AN ANGEL. MY LIL GIRL IS THE SAME AGE, AND I CAN'T EVEN IMAGINE HOW DIFFICULT IT MUST BE. RIP DAISY MY FAMILYS PRAYERS GO OUT TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY :angel:


----------



## cmendoza13410 (Jun 9, 2006)

IM REALLY SORRY TO HEAR OF THIS TRAGEDY JESSE AND THE HOUSTON CHAPTER IF THERE IS ANYTHING THAT I CAN DO LET US KNOW WE WILL START A DONATION OUT HERE AND SEE WHAT WE CAN GATHER AND I WILL SEND IT TO YOU AGAIN REMEMBER THEY WILL GET THERE IN TIME GOD TAKES CARE OF EVERYONE AND CARMA IS WHAT THEY WILL GET VERY SORRY TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY CALL ME IF U NEED ANYTHING :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## vandalized318 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 2 2006, 03:09 PM~6492713
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Paypal has been set-up to accept donations from anyone who wishes to donate that way. Paypal [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

R.I.P to ur lil Girl Bro...
I have a lil girl... dont know what i would do if i Lose her...

Stay up...and our prayers go out to the fAMILY


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

My heart goes out to you sorry for your loss.


----------



## stillrollin (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Oct 30 2006, 11:45 PM~6476683
> *R.I.P Daisy.
> 
> As much as I would want to look for revenge I read that he has a little boy as well. I am very sorry for your loss brother, be strong for the rest of the familia homie. My prayers are with you.
> ...


 :angel: revenge will no nothing will just bring more prob... 
pero im very sorry for your loss ... ans as for that fool i wish he will pay the price..... :angel:


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

R.I.P E.D PRAYERS ARE WITH U'LL


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

our most deepest and sincerest condolences from my familia to yours carnal.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

TTT for the Homie


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Oct 27 2006, 12:10 PM~6457834
> *Jesse Prado's Daughter, a victim of cowardly act  had passed away...R.I.P.
> 
> WE LOVE YOU LIL MAMA.
> ...


SORRY TO HEAR THIS NEWS
:tears: DON'T KNOW WHAT TOO SAY, BUT LOOK TO THE LORD HOMIE, MAY HE HOLD YOU IN YOUR TIME OF PAIN & LOST OF YOUR BABY GIRL....


----------



## POYO_66 (Oct 18, 2006)

MY PRAYERS GO OUT TO THE FAMILY


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cmendoza13410_@Nov 4 2006, 12:29 AM~6498475
> *IM REALLY SORRY TO HEAR OF THIS TRAGEDY JESSE AND THE HOUSTON CHAPTER IF THERE IS ANYTHING THAT I CAN DO LET US KNOW WE WILL START A DONATION OUT HERE AND SEE WHAT WE CAN GATHER AND I WILL SEND IT TO YOU AGAIN REMEMBER THEY WILL GET THERE IN TIME GOD TAKES CARE OF EVERYONE AND CARMA IS WHAT THEY WILL GET VERY SORRY TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY CALL ME IF U NEED ANYTHING :tears:  :tears:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


THANKS CHERYL ... THAT WOULD BE GREAT ... I KNOW JESSE AND HIS WIFE WILL GREATLY APPRECIATE THE HELP ... WE HAVE SET UP A PAYPAL ACCOUNT FOR THE PRADO'S - YOU CAN SEND THE MONEY THAT WAY TO [email protected] OR YOU CAN CALL ME AT 832-277-0205



DENA


----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)

i pray peace and comfort for you and your family God bless


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

*THE ROLLERZ ONLY HOUSTON CHAPTER WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT TO THE SHOW THIS PAST WEEKEND IN HOUSTON AND SHOWED THEIR SUPPORT FOR THE PRADO FAMILY ... JESSE AND HIS WIFE ASKED ME TO THANK EVERYONE WHO WAS INVOLVED AND TO THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR PRAYERS, DONATIONS AND HELP THROUGH THIS DIFFICULT TIME.

WE'D ALSO LIKE TO GIVE A SPECIAL THANKS TO OUR OTHER FAMILY MEMBERS WHO MADE THE TRIP DOWN TO HOUSTON AND SUPPORTED US AND THE PRADO'S, SAN ANTONIO AND DALLAS CHAPTER - THANK YOU. ALSO, A SPECIAL THANK YOU TO JON AND TERESA FOR ALL THEIR SUPPORT AND DONATIONS TO THE PRADO'S, AS WELL. AND TO ANY LOCAL CLUBS, SPECTATORS, ANYONE WHO DONATED TO DAISY'S FUND - WE GREATLY APPRECIATE YOUR HELP.

I ALSO JUST WANT TO LET EVERYBODY KNOW THAT WE ARE STILL ACCEPTING DONATIONS FOR THE PRADO'S VIA PAYPAL AT [email protected]

ONCE AGAIN, ALL DONATIONS ARE GREATLY APPRECIATED AND THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP.*


----------

